# Welches Gerät soll ich kaufen?



## XPEHb (30. November 2011)

würde mir gerne auch ein vernünftiges Echolot zulegen. 
Nun häufen sich bei mir die Fragen:
1. Welche Marke z.B Lowrence oder Hummibird? wo besteht der Unterschied?  habe gehört das Hummibird für weniger Geld etwas mehr bietet?
2. Worauf muss ich achten? GPS brauche ich nicht unbedingt. Angle auf  alles was momentan da ist oder erlaubt ist, haupsächlich  Raubfische--> Hecht, Zander, Barsch.
3. Was ist an den günstigeren Modellen zu bemängeln? Zeigt das Gerät  Fische obwohl keine da sind, oder statt Vertiefung ein Berg?
4. Muss das Boot immer in Bewegung bleiben, damit es was zeigt oder? oder habe ich was falsches gehört?
Kann man für 200 Euronen was gscheites zulegen?|kopfkrat

Danke im voraus und 

Gruß aus Nordhessen


----------



## Fordfan (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät soll ich kaufen?*

Hallo,

das Lowrance Mark-5x PRO (um die 214,00) ist ein sehr gutes Echolot. Ideal auf für flache Gewässer.

Grüße Rene


----------



## XPEHb (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät soll ich kaufen?*



Fordfan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Lowrance Mark-5x PRO (um die 214,00) ist ein sehr gutes Echolot. Ideal auf für flache Gewässer.
> 
> Grüße Rene


Gut zu wissen! Was zeichnet ihn aus?


----------



## Loup de mer (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät soll ich kaufen?*



XPEHb schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen! Was zeichnet ihn aus?


Folge dem Link oder dem Link


----------



## XPEHb (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät soll ich kaufen?*

Kannst du vielleicht meine Fragen beantworten?


----------



## Loup de mer (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät soll ich kaufen?*

Klar, kann ich vielleicht. Lies dich zuerst mal INTENSIV in die Materie ein und stell dann konkrete Fragen.


----------



## Tortugaf (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät soll ich kaufen?*

" Klar, kann ich vielleicht. Lies dich zuerst mal INTENSIV ;+ in die Materie ein und stell dann konkrete Fragen. "

Sehr hilfreich loup de mar, aber er hatte doch konkrete Fragen gestellt. 

Was die Hersteller schreiben sind Daten die man doch auch nur bedingt glauben kann.

Ein Freund von mir war sehr enttäuscht von seinem Gerät, es hat nicht mal die Hälfte der angegebenen Tiefe erreicht. 

Das Echolot hat ihn etwa 800 Euro gekostet u. erreicht nur knapp 100 m. Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau welches, es war . Er benutzte es im Pazifik in Mexico.

Ich suche schon lange, aber kaufe noch nicht, erst wenn ich genug Erfahrungen gemacht habe u. genug Erfahrungen von anderen Anglern gehört, habe werde ich mich entscheiden, einfach nur ein Prospekt lesen reicht nicht.

Oder Frage mal ein Verkäufer ob sein Produkt das er verkauft, gut ist!!!! ich glaube er kennt nur eine Antwort.

Ich hätte auch gerne einige vergleichenden Erfahrungen gelesen wenn jemand solche hat machen können.

G. Tortugaf


----------



## ulf (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät soll ich kaufen?*

Hallo

Ich hab selbst noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht, aber anhand der Berichte hier jetzt das Humminbird 718 bestellt. Bei Schlageter und bei Stollenwerk gibt es das für 289 Euro. Beide bieten eine 10% Neukundenrabatt. Das liegt dann aber immernoch etwas über deinem Budget. Schlageter scheint im Momet aber etwas überfordert, ich warte schon zwei Wochen ...
Es ist zwar von der Displayauflösung etwas schlechter als das Lowrance Mark-5x PRO soll aber wegen der "besseren Elektronik" trotzdem die bessere Beurteilung von Bodenstruktur und Fischvorkommen erlauben.
Was die verschiedenen Echos grundsätzlich bei der Anzeige so bieten kann man sich auf der Seite von Schlageter mal in diesem Video http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Videos---179.html ganz unten zu Gemüte führen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Theo (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät soll ich kaufen?*

Moin,
jeder hat so seine Erfahrungen, warscheinlich aber nur mit seinem Gerät, daher wirst Du hier nicht wirklich fachgerecht beraten werden.
es wäre ratsam bei der Fa. Schlageter anzurufen und sich dort beraten zu lassen.
Da er ja auf sehr viele Hochzeiten tanzt wird er auch manchmal nicht persönlich zu sprechen sein.
durch sein Fachwissen was er sich in den Jahren angeeignet hat ist er nun mal sehr gefragt, aber auch seine Mitarbeiter sind kompetent.

Ich für meinen Fall wurde sehr gut beraten und bin seit 4 Jahren äußerst zufrieden mit meinem Gerät, welches ich für Norwegen benutze.


LG Theo


----------



## Marf22 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät soll ich kaufen?*

Hi,

Es  gibt ein sehr gutes Sonderheft, ich glaube von Rute&Rolle mit dem Titel "Echolote". Da ist sehr viel drin erklärt und vermittelt ein gutes Basiswissen.

Das Mark 5-pro ist schon nicht verkehrt. Kleiner würde ich beim Display nicht werden. Die ganzen Cudas mit dem lütten Bildschirm zeigen die Tiefe an, aber viel mehr nicht. Ist auch für flacheres Wasser geeignet.

Ob du stehst oder fährst ist dem Echo egal, nur über 35km/h zeigt meins öfter mal murks an...

Bei der Tiefeangabe der Hersteller, eifach durch 2 teilen. Dann kommste der Sache schon näher. Oft spielen aber auch falsche Montage noch ne Rolle bei der geringen Tiefe, die angezeigt wird. Die Herstellerangaben gelten für eine 1000m tiefe Badewanne, also Idealbedingungen.


----------

